# Testing The Waters Folks!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well folks, I know we are not yet through (or barely into) The summer yet. BUUuuuuUUUTTTT!!!

*How about another Spring Kick-Off Rally!?*  

I don't mind organizing it.







This past one was peerty darn easy!







And I certainly don't mind doing it again. If you haven't organized one before and would like to try your hand at it your more than welcome!

So New Englanders, (and that includes our Canadian Outbackers and quite frankly any Outbacker!)

Whatdayasay??? LETS DO IT!!!!!










Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Count us in!!!

<gotta say - when I read you're title - my first thought was....uh....we usually only have one Spring each year (albeit 8 months long) and I _think _  we're done with the 2007 one...







>


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Count us in!!!
> 
> <gotta say - when I read you're title - my first thought was....uh....we usually only have one Spring each year (albeit 8 months long) and I _think _ /u] we're done with the 2007 one...
> 
> ...











she's such a Judi......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for volunteering Eric...let us know when and where, and if we can make it, we'll be there.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good enough Tim. You know I do look awful smashing in my Wagonmaster hat! Minnie Pearl would have approved!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Depending on the dates maybe I could talk Peg into it
What do you think Judi

Don


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As long as the campground dosn't lose the reservations(







) we'll go wherever- whenever!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> As long as the campground dosn't lose the reservations(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HA!! You know Calvin and Hobbs if everything went very easy what would we have to talk about at the Rally?














I mean, we would have Judi to entertain us but other than that?









HA the great Outback Fall Rally Shellgame!!!!!!.....ahh oops! wrong thread! hee see ya!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Depending on the dates maybe I could talk Peg into it
> What do you think Judi
> 
> Don


Yup I believe its your turn to come East









Just let us know what dates work!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The last one was so much fun, how could I stay away? I'm in.

Steve


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Would love it! I couldn't make the last two rallys - but I am going to VT - so I am looking forward to many more!

Sheryl


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Count us in.

I'm sure that we'll have a house and be moved by next spring!










Jim


----------

